# The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo - Sale only$0.99



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

_"I loved this book! I loved how the author focused on the development of each character, keeping it to the point without going off script, and how it always kept me guessing right up to the end! I thought it was an easy to read book with good flow. I really enjoyed it and would recommend it highly!" _- Amazon Reviewer

*The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo*

 4.4 star rating on (4) Goodreads
 4.3 star rating on (4) Amazon

  

*Synopsis*

Psychiatrist Braydon Ferrell may be will equipped in treating patients with mental disorders and addictions, but that doesn't grant him immunity from the follies of human weakness.

When an ill-advised sexual liaison with an unstable associate leads to lies and harassment, threatening to unravel his marriage, family and practice, Dr. Ferrell makes a cowardly decision to hide the affair from his ailing wife.

Unfortunately, affairs are messy and rarely remain hidden. When his former lover is found murdered, Dr. Ferrell becomes the target of a police investigation, has his life threatened by a stranger, and starts to believe that his wife may already know more than she is saying.

As the list of suspects dwindle, and the finger of guilt begins to point in Dr. Ferrell's direction, he is faced with the ethical dilemma of breaking his doctor-patient confidentially in order to expose one of his patients, who may be involved in the murder.

When every attempt to maintain his innocence proves disastrous, Dr. Ferrell knows he must reveal the truth to his family. Will it ultimately prove him innocent? More importantly, will his marriage, family and practice survive the consequences of his careless actions?

*Note To Reader:* The original story of 'The Black and Blue Butterfly' Tattoo was published as a novella in 2014 under the title 'The Object of Your Desire'. Like many authors, every time I read the story over (and I read it many times), I recognized places where rewriting would make it better. After several years I decided to rewrite the story to its full potential. What you hold in your hand is the final result. I hope you enjoy the revised, expanded and enhanced storyline.

*The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo - Kindle eBook $2.99

The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo - Paperback $7.99*

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

_"I loved this book! I loved how the author focused on the development of each character, keeping it to the point without going off script, and how it always kept me guessing right up to the end! I thought it was an easy to read book with good flow. I really enjoyed it and would recommend it highly!" _- Amazon Reviewer

*The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo*

 4.4 star rating on (4) Goodreads
 4.3 star rating on (4) Amazon

  

*Synopsis*

Psychiatrist Braydon Ferrell may be will equipped in treating patients with mental disorders and addictions, but that doesn't grant him immunity from the follies of human weakness.

When an ill-advised sexual liaison with an unstable associate leads to lies and harassment, threatening to unravel his marriage, family and practice, Dr. Ferrell makes a cowardly decision to hide the affair from his ailing wife.

Unfortunately, affairs are messy and rarely remain hidden. When his former lover is found murdered, Dr. Ferrell becomes the target of a police investigation, has his life threatened by a stranger, and starts to believe that his wife may already know more than she is saying.

As the list of suspects dwindle, and the finger of guilt begins to point in Dr. Ferrell's direction, he is faced with the ethical dilemma of breaking his doctor-patient confidentially in order to expose one of his patients, who may be involved in the murder.

When every attempt to maintain his innocence proves disastrous, Dr. Ferrell knows he must reveal the truth to his family. Will it ultimately prove him innocent? More importantly, will his marriage, family and practice survive the consequences of his careless actions?

*Note To Reader:* The original story of 'The Black and Blue Butterfly' Tattoo was published as a novella in 2014 under the title 'The Object of Your Desire'. Like many authors, every time I read the story over (and I read it many times), I recognized places where rewriting would make it better. After several years I decided to rewrite the story to its full potential. What you hold in your hand is the final result. I hope you enjoy the revised, expanded and enhanced storyline.

*The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo - Kindle eBook $2.99

The Black & Blue Butterfly Tattoo - Paperback $7.99*

If you purchase the book in print format from Amazon, you can download the eBook version absolutely free!


----------

